

Procedural Modelling of Buildings [pdf] - grkvlt
https://www.cs.purdue.edu/homes/aliaga/cs535-12/lectures/grammars/proc-mod-bldgs.pdf

======
grkvlt
This research spawned CityEngine from ESRI
[http://www.esri.com/software/cityengine](http://www.esri.com/software/cityengine)
and there are also a few more awesome papers from the same author, Pascal
Muller, ex ETH and now at ESRI.

\-
[http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~sequin/CS285/PAPERS/Parish_Mul...](http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~sequin/CS285/PAPERS/Parish_Muller01.pdf)

\-
[http://www.fdg2013.org/program/workshops/papers/PCG2013/pcg2...](http://www.fdg2013.org/program/workshops/papers/PCG2013/pcg2013_3.pdf)

\-
[http://peterwonka.net/Publications/pdfs/2014.SG.Lipp.PushPul...](http://peterwonka.net/Publications/pdfs/2014.SG.Lipp.PushPull.pdf)

\-
[http://www.cis.pku.edu.cn/faculty/vision/zeng/pdf/MullerZWG0...](http://www.cis.pku.edu.cn/faculty/vision/zeng/pdf/MullerZWG07tog.pdf)

See also Rome Reborn, a procedurally generated model of ancient Rome
[http://romereborn.frischerconsulting.com/](http://romereborn.frischerconsulting.com/)

~~~
jessevdk
To be pedantically correct, CityEngine was a product of Procedural (spin off
from ETH) which got acquired by ESRI later.

~~~
twak
It's always slightly surreal to see your employer on the front page of hn,
even more so when you find you find your colleague making the second comment.

~~~
grkvlt
Without descending into self-congratulatory back-slapping, it's also pretty
cool to submit something to HN about an interesting concept you've just
discovered and then have people who work and publish in that area respond ;)

I'm reading your papers too, now. Thanks for the links.

------
jokoon
combine this with outerrra [http://www.outerra.com/](http://www.outerra.com/)
and you have the whole world in a single 3D level...

------
aeontech
This is amazingly cool...

